# Kette springt, was tun?



## sirbender (2. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe vor 1 Jahr ein Radon MTB neu gekauft. Bisher bin ich noch nicht viel gefahren aber seit 2 Monaten nervt mich folgendes Problem.

Auf dem Zahnkranz (Ritzel hinten), springt die Kette bei den mittleren Zahnraedern. Das passiert aus heiterem Himmel und nervt ganz schoen. Ist die Kette auf den 2 groessten bzw. 2 kleinsten Zahnraedern springt sie nicht...nur bei den mittleren.

Bestimmt tritt das Problem haeufig auf. Gibt es vielleicht ein Video oder ein gut-bebildertes Tutorial wie ich das selbst fixen kann?

Ich habe nun bei Google einige Zeit gesucht aber bin mir auch nicht so sicher woran es liegt und wonach ich genau suchen soll. Abnutzung? Einstellungsproblem? Kettenproblem?

Danke,
sb


----------



## snoopz (2. April 2010)

Ganz einfach: Neue Ritzel, neue Kette, bei dem Verschleiß evtl. auch gleich neue Kettenblätter.

Einfach mal für drei Euro eine Kettenverschleißlehre kaufen und die Kette rechtzeitig tauschen, dann halten Kassette und Blätter *wesentlich* länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. April 2010)

Hallo,

ist die Kasette im mittleren Bereich in Ordnung (sauber, etc.)?
Es kann schon mal passieren, dass etwas aus dem Wald drin stecken bleibt.
Oder sie ist in dem Bereich beschädigt

Wenn alles i. O. ist, dann würde ich auch kpl. wechseln.


----------



## aicpr (2. April 2010)

So bahnt sich manchmal auch ein riss der Schaltzüge an. solltest mal schauen ob der Zug irgendwo schon angerissen ist.


----------



## thekidvoss (2. April 2010)

Ich hatte an meinem Bike das selbe Problem. Ohne jeglichen Verschleiß von Parts.

Habe den Umwerfer hinten komplett auf "null" geschraubt, die Schaltung von Grund auf neu eingestellt und nun ist alles super.


----------



## snoopz (2. April 2010)

Ich glaube, "springen" ist hier nicht ganz klar klar. Springt die Kette über einen Zahn desselben Ritzels einfach drüber oder springt sie (evtl. nur ganz kurz) auf ein anderes Ritzel?

Im ersteren Fall Verschleiß, im zweiten Einstellung oder Schaltauge krumm.


----------



## Uelle (2. April 2010)

Moin-Moin,

so wie ich die Fehlerbeschreibung lese, kann es auch an der Umschlingung der Kassette liegen. Ist das Schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt? Hat das obere Schaltwerksröllchen den richtigen Abstand zur Kassette?

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Fuux (4. April 2010)

hätte jetzt auch gesagt, dass an der schaltwerk-einstellung liegt. bei mir hats mal geholfen, einfach oben am schalthebel ein bisschen einzustellen.


----------



## sirbender (5. April 2010)

Ich hab gerade eure Antworten gelesen und jetzt mein Rad angeschaut. 

Die Kasette ist im mittleren Bereich 

@radon-biker-qlt, sauber und es scheint auch keine Beschaedigung oder Abnutzung der Ritzel vorzuliegen.

@ snoopz Ich glaube die Kette springt kurz auf ein anderes Ritzel und wieder zurueck. Das Gefuehl beim Fahren ist aber so nervig dass ich meistens einfach auf ein groesseres oder kleineres Ritzel schalte um das abzustellen. Das Problem dann ist aber dass ich im falschen Gang fahre und es zu schwer oder zu leicht zu treten ist. Trotzdem besser als das 'Springen'.

@thekidvoss, Uelle, Fuux ich wuerde gerne eure Vorschlaege ausprobieren bevor ich komplett die Ritzel usw. runderneuere. Gibt es vielleicht ein gutes Lehrvideo dass genau erklaert wie man die Schaltung von Grund auf neu einstellt? Oder ein bebildertes Tutorial mit reichlich Hintergrundwissen? Ich bin totaler Anfaenger wuerde aber gerne dazulernen.

Danke,
sb


----------



## Uelle (5. April 2010)

Moin,

schau mal bei Youtube mit SuFu "Schaltwerk einstellen".

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Targut (6. April 2010)

Das beste Tutorial was es im Netz gibt
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/german/derailer-adjustment.html
Damit habe ich als totaler Anfänger den Umgang mit meiner Schlatung gelernt...

mfg
Targut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardercrime (12. April 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Probier mal den Kabelzug beim Umwerfer auf der anderen Seite der Schraube festzuklemmen. Bei mir hat's funktioniert.


----------



## markus OH (18. April 2010)

Das ist wirklich gut

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/german/d...djustment.html


----------



## Viquell (25. Juli 2010)

moin 

ich bin absolut neu , aber nicht in sachen MTB 

das Problem kenne ich leider viel zu gut , ich kann bei meinem Cube alle 200 - 400 km das schaltauge richten , nach dem 3. oder 4. mal wird dann gewechselt 
oft wird das problem mit stürzen oder dem anschlagen der teile erklärt 
dem kann aber nicht so sein , denn , ich hatte seit 1300 km keinen sturtz , ebenso ist das MTB immer von der schalteinheit weg gelagert worden , also anstossen ausgeschlossen
zudem , alle die paar kmchen das gleiche problen...........

hat jemand einen vorschlag , eine idde oder sogar eine  klare ansage , was das wirkliche problem für die regelmäßige verformung sein könnte

denn , bei meinem rennrad habe ich die sorgen absolut nicht , km leistung in etwa die selbe wie beim MTB , pro woche ca 300 km .......


----------



## Kettenglied (25. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ist deine Kette zu kurz. Wenn du dann großes Kettenblatt auf großes Ritzel fährst spannt die Kette und das Schaltauge gibt nach.
Wenn dein Cube ein Fully ist dann ist es noch wahrscheinlicher. Dann spannt die Kette beim jedem Einfedern. Im Extremfall kann dir das Schaltwerk/Kette komplett abreissen.


----------



## Viquell (25. Juli 2010)

danke für den Versuch 

sorry , Cube hat ja auch nicht nur ein MTB ....
ich fahre das Cube ELITE HPC Elixir R , also auch nicht gerade baumarktqualli.........

kettenlänge , schaltkomponenten , ritzel usw , alles ist nach den hertsellervorgaben eingestellt und verbaut , oder als ersatz aus dem mittleren preisegment beschafft...........

eine echte erklärung ,für diesen mangel, habe ich bis heute nicht finden können , es nervt einfach , fast jede woche das rad justieren , meist nicht notwendig , dann das schaltauge richten , und flucks kann man wieder durch die berge knüppeln

es liegt also sicherlich nicht an der qualli oder der verarbeitung, selbst das einstellen der schaltung wird bei jeder "nachbesserung" geprüft

nur wenn man einen 14 %er fahren will dann sollte sowas nicht passieren , denn dann ist die " seitenlage " fast schon vorprogramiert

und wie ich geschrieben habe , bei meinem rennrad , was ich ebenso oft fahre und wo die unterschiede in den steigungen kaum anders sind , habe ich absolut keine sorgen 

aber nochmal danke für den versuch , irgendwann macht es klick , und ich fahre mit nem anderen namen auf den Rahmen 

Güsse aus Ahrweiler

Viquell


----------



## snoopz (25. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe immer noch auf zu kurze Kette, nicht korrekt zusammengebaut oder Aufsetzer, auch wenn alles "nach Herstellerangaben" zusammengebaut wurde. Suche im Zweifel einen Radhändler auf und lasse ihn sich das anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (25. Juli 2010)

Viquell schrieb:


> danke für den Versuch
> 
> sorry , Cube hat ja auch nicht nur ein MTB ....
> ich fahre das Cube ELITE HPC Elixir R , also auch nicht gerade baumarktqualli.........
> ...



Ja und? DU sollst jetzt nachsehen ob es Cube wirklich so genau nimmt mit der Qualität. Nicht einfach nur sagen.

Du hast nicht zufällig irgendwann einmal ein größeres Kettenblatt oder größere Kassette (mehr Zähne) draufgemacht, oder? Oder mal die Kette gewechselt oder so?


----------



## Viquell (25. Juli 2010)

ich habe wohl die komponenten gewechselt , aber alles in grössen wie es bei lieferung angebracht war , also nichts grösser , dennoch habe ich nach wie vor die sorgen , selbst der besuch in einigen fachgeschäften hat absolut keine lösung gebracht , immer wieder wurden mir schäden durch stürze oder anstossen unterstellt , was ich aber wie schon geschrieben absolut ausschliessen kann

für die neue woche stehen dann wieder kettenwechsel ( doch mal zwei glieder mehr ) und schaltaugenwechsel auf dem plan

mal schauen was es bringt , ich melde mich 

danke nochmal für die tips , mehr wie alles versuchen wird wohl nicht bleiben 

danke aus Ahrweiler 

Viquell


----------



## DrDeelux (3. August 2010)

Mach da mal nicht einfach n paar Kettenglieder mehr sondern schau nach der RICHTIGEN Kettenlänge. 
Vorne aufs größte Ritzel, hinten aufs kleinste. Dann sollten beim hinteren Schaltarm das obere Teil wagerecht und das untere Teil senkrecht/leicht nach hinten stehen. Dann ist die Kettenlänge in Ordnung.

Viel Glück das du das Problem beseitigen kannst!

Gruß
DD


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (7. September 2010)

Singel Speed


----------



## reifenfresser (9. September 2010)

WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!!!



Er hat doch gesagt das er sein Radel erst seite paar Monaten richtig fährt. Abnutzung ist 100% nicht das Problem. Stell dein schaltwerk ein.

Radon verbaut keine zu kurzen oder zu langen ketten, bei meinem passt auch alles.


----------



## Kettenglied (9. September 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Radon verbaut keine zu kurzen oder zu langen ketten, bei meinem passt auch alles.



Ja, klar weil bei deinem alles passt sind auch automatisch alle anderen fehlerfrei.
Arbeitest du bei Radon oder woher weißt du was die da machen? Eine im Akkordstress falsch abgelängte Kette ist doch durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. Vorallem weil die Teile vermtl. fertig abgelängt eingekauft werden.




> WER LESEN KANN IST KLAR IM VORTEIL!!!!!


----------

